# Interview on may 11, will i make it for summer?



## ludacris (23 Apr 2004)

hi another quick question, my interview is on may 11, for the reserves, and they keep saying ill be able tomake it in for the summer, but by the way you people are saying, ill be lucky if i make it in for next summer. well not really, but is it pretty unlikely ill e in this summer?


----------



## Da_man (23 Apr 2004)

after your interview you need to wait 4 - 6 weeks, and then you have to be sworn in.  its going to be tight.


----------



## Yes Man (23 Apr 2004)

From what I know reserve BMQ starts on june 28th, if you around Toronto.  So you should be able to make it, if all things go perfect.


----------



## James Wood (24 Apr 2004)

too hard to I doubt it, I had an interview in early April, and I‘ve been told is a longshot if I get in for the summer, and I am trying everything possible to get in, so keep your fingers crossed and best of luck, is your interview the last thing you have to do?


----------



## ludacris (24 Apr 2004)

no its the very first thing i need to do, but they kept saying getting in this summer is possible, i live in winnipeg, im really doubting it though


----------



## DogOfWar (24 Apr 2004)

Have you written the appitude test?? Because I saw your post about "swat teams".....I think its going to be tight for you to qualify at all.


----------



## ludacris (24 Apr 2004)

hahah thanks buddy


----------



## Andyd513 (24 Apr 2004)

Well at least he has a sense of humour   

Keep going with the process, even if not this summer your unit can likely employ you during the year next year and either put you on a weekend bmq or let you wait until next summer to start. Either way it‘ll be worth it if its what you want.


----------



## ludacris (24 Apr 2004)

i forsure want to, i just wont be able to do the weekend training with university and such, so i guess i might have to wait a whole year. shat


----------



## Spartan (24 Apr 2004)

you most definately can do the training on weekends and university, it just becomes more about the time management.   
I‘m in university and am joining the reserves...I don‘t see a problem


----------



## DogOfWar (24 Apr 2004)

Thanks for taking it well.

As for the process mine from start to finish took just under 2mos So anything is possible


----------



## Northern Touch (26 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by ludacris:
> [qb] i forsure want to, i just wont be able to do the weekend training with university and such, so i guess i might have to wait a whole year. shat [/qb]


It‘s probably going to be really tight.  Ive had everything done since March and I‘m still waiting.
Which university luda?


----------



## ludacris (26 Apr 2004)

u of manitoba


----------



## pipstah (26 Apr 2004)

I‘m in the reserve and transfering in the regular at the moment. I tell you something, the reserve is the best job in Canada for a student. They pay you back 50% of your university cost. Thrust me you will like that. I dont know how it is in other regiment but in mine, they are taking in consideration that 90% of the troops are students. They are making there planning so its not in conflict with the school. By the way i just finished my university while being at same time in the reserve.


----------



## dwyer.sd (26 Apr 2004)

Unfortunately, the 50% tuition is over at the end of this school year.  The Government has decided no to fund it further.  As for the processing, when you were told that we could have you processed and ready for the summer we did not know about the scoliosis (officially).  It will be tight but your med file would be prioritised due to the cut-off date for the training.  We will have a better answer on 11 May after your CFAT, Interview and medical.

I would suggest that you get a letter from your doctor and Physiotherapist before coming in, that outlines your condition and full prognosis.  Otherwise, after your Medical we will send you out for the letters and your file will not get to Borden until you return the letters.

Sorry, but that is the medical group policy, not ours.  We can only play by the rules.


----------



## Superman (26 Apr 2004)

Last year I missed the summer deadline too... Dont worry the year goes by pretty fast and the work up training you will receive before you go to BMQ next year will help you out alot.. On top of that if you join soon you will probably be able to have weekend BMQ in the fall..


----------



## Superman (26 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by pipstah:
> [qb]Thrust me you will like that. [/qb]


Odd typo I must say


----------



## Northern Touch (26 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Royal:
> [qb] Unfortunately, the 50% tuition is over at the end of this school year.  The Government has decided no to fund it further. [/qb]


Ah crap... Are you serious?  Any chance you can go into a little more detail?  I was really hoping to get my 7 grand a year reduced to at least 5.


----------



## RJG (26 Apr 2004)

LMAO Superman, very odd, maybe it wasn‘t a typo.


----------



## Superman (26 Apr 2004)

who knows


----------



## soon to be infantry (26 Apr 2004)

LOL!!!!!


----------



## ludacris (27 Apr 2004)

yea i totally understand, the thing about my scoliosis is, i dont even know if thats what it is, thats what one of my physiotherapists called it, but he was jsut in training or seomthing, my docotor jsut said i have an extra curvey spine, so who knows


----------



## dwyer.sd (27 Apr 2004)

50% education, contact your unit, they will have the full details in a message that went out in Feb 04.  I know that they will still cover up to the end of this term (Apr 04) and there is some discussion WRT people in second and third year of the program being able to follow through to the end, but I think it is just wishful thinking at this point.  Your unit will have all the details.


----------



## Meridian (27 Apr 2004)

Royal: is this an all ranks thing, or just NCM? Reason I ask is that I know it was initially there to get degreed officers... will there be a new entry scheme for RESO with a subsidization factor, or will it be you pay for it, we commission you?


----------



## combat_medic (27 Apr 2004)

Let me get this straight... you‘re currently attending the University of Manitoba, and yet can‘t spell simple words like "ludicrous" or "something" not to mention not being able to string together a simple sentence, or use proper grammar, capitalization or punctuation?

Either you‘re lying and are really a 16 year old kid with minimal education, or you‘re exceedingly lazy and can‘t be bothered to type correctly. In either case, none of these attributes are needed in the CF, and you won‘t make it far, and probably won‘t pass the interview.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Apr 2004)

Well said, Combat Medic. Thank you.


----------



## ludacris (28 Apr 2004)

alright just a few points, first off, ludacris is the name of a rapper, alright secondly, im just a lazy typer, thirdly why should i feel the need to use proper sentece structure and spelling for a bunch of people who i dont know and dont really care about how you feel about me and my typing. and finally why dont you find something a little more intresting in your life then trying to bash people, just cause you most likely had a bad childhood, no friends and the such doesnt mean you need to take it out on the rest of us, i dont need your opinion and i dont care about it either


----------



## Monksflat (28 Apr 2004)

The fact that the entirety of your last post was filled with bad grammar, poor punctuation, and spelling mistakes; kind of makes it hard to take what you were attempting to say seriously.  The fact that you listen to rap just makes it worse


----------



## combat_medic (28 Apr 2004)

If you‘re too lazy to type correctly and don‘t care what anyone here thinks, then please leave this forum and ne‘er return... by the way you‘re going, you‘re far more likely to get banned before you have the chance to leave. No one would miss you, and certainly most would applaud your absence.

Second, please don‘t join the military. Your poor attitude, laziness and idiocy are not welcome! I hope the recruiter sees right through you on your interview, and you get turfed on your arse!


----------



## cathtaylor (28 Apr 2004)

Is this guy for real?  :boring:


----------



## cathtaylor (28 Apr 2004)

Well said Medic!


----------



## Franko (28 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by ludacris:
> [qb] i dont need your opinion and i dont care about it either [/qb]


If that be the case...why are you writing in a forum where you know that you are going to be picked apart by the members for your rants?

 

Go away and stop wasting bandwith with the drivel that you‘re spewing out of you mouth.

Regards


----------



## ludacris (29 Apr 2004)

haha what is your problems? i really dont get it, honestly, are you all english teachers or something, does the fact that im not using proper grammar and spelling mistakes really make me a bad person? is it because im curious and ask questions? really what can it be, i dont sit on here making fun of people, im trying to join in on conversations, i havent said one negative thing about anyone. the fact that you people are so judgemental make you terrible candidates for being in the armed forces... over the fact of poor spelling punctuation and grammar. it sounds a little riddiculous to me.


----------



## casing (29 Apr 2004)

You‘re right it is a bit unfair.  However, like it or not, people are judged on how they present them self.  That includes spelling and grammar.  In my opinion, your negative experiences are being escalated because you continue to refuse using proper grammar and you ignore your spelling mistakes.  This shows a lack of concern for detail--something that (in the CF) is likely to cause big issues for not just you, but people who depend upon you for their safety.

If you just take the simple step to use proper grammar you‘ll likely find the general attitude toward you take a huge shift into the positive spectrum.


----------



## xFusilier (29 Apr 2004)

Very simple: because you are too bone idle to even bother to press the SHIFT key at the begining of a sentence.  Nothing pisses soldiers off more than people that cannot be bothered to put forth the required amount of effort.


----------



## ludacris (29 Apr 2004)

So, you people are saying, since I don‘t use proper spelling, grammar, etc. I shouldn‘t be allowed to use this discussion forum, and I shouldn‘t join the army. Hmmmm makes a lot of sence to me.


----------



## kbowes (29 Apr 2004)

Just be more diligent about eliminating bad gram/typos...no doubt people will lighten up on you a little.


----------



## Northern Touch (29 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by combat_medic:
> [qb] Let me get this straight... you‘re currently attending the University of Manitoba, and yet can‘t spell simple words like "ludicrous" or "something" not to mention not being able to string together a simple sentence, or use proper grammar, capitalization or punctuation?
> 
> Either you‘re lying and are really a 16 year old kid with minimal education, or you‘re exceedingly lazy and can‘t be bothered to type correctly. In either case, none of these attributes are needed in the CF, and you won‘t make it far, and probably won‘t pass the interview. [/qb]


I knew if I asked someone would eventually come along and do the dirty work.


----------



## combat_medic (29 Apr 2004)

"i dont sit on here making fun of people, im trying to join in on conversations, i havent said one negative thing about anyone."

"just cause you most likely had a bad childhood, no friends and the such doesnt mean you need to take it out on the rest of us,"

Now ludacris, I give you the choice between liar or hypocrite.


----------



## ludacris (29 Apr 2004)

I choose to take a little from column A and a little from column B. But really would you calm down a little bit, Im not hurting anyone with my bad grammar and editing skills. This is almost as bad as persecuting homosexuals, just becasue someone chooses a certain way, and you dont agree with it, it doesn‘t make it wrong. so your an editing biggot, thats right, I crossed the line, I called you an editing biggot.


----------



## ludacris (29 Apr 2004)

I wasnt trying to all anyone


----------



## kbowes (29 Apr 2004)

This forum is luda-phuk‘d!!!


----------



## ludacris (29 Apr 2004)

yea this is getting pretty gay fighting over grammar and spelling on a forum


----------



## kruger (29 Apr 2004)

You listen to rap, you‘re a university student and you want to join the armed forces...Sorry pal, it just doesn‘t add up.


----------



## ludacris (29 Apr 2004)

hahaha listen to you guys, you keep making up these non-sence arguements, you have nothing to support what your saying with, like honestly, what you just said napalm makes no sence at all, you guys are just talking crap for no other reason then to talk crap. i commend you all for a job well done.


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (29 Apr 2004)

Okay people, 

I don‘t give a crap about this guy listens to or what his musical preference is. 

What I do care about is people, mostly civilian, coming into these forums and typing on them without the proper respect or common courtesy to write legibly! 

Now when someone says, that they‘re too lazy to even press a plastic button properly, that causes me seriously question whether I want them in the Forces with me. I mean after all, if they can‘t press shift...how are they going to do on a ruck march or on sentry duty? 

Just a word of advice to certain people, this is a site dedicated and run by people who are in, or have served in the military, if can‘t show the proper respect and decency on a FORUM how can you expect us to have a good opinion of you when you present yourself as a some trash talking "gangsta homeboy?"

You want to get in the Army right? Try talking this way to your Sergeants when you go on your basic training and see what happens! I'm sure they won't be giving you props anytime soon home boi!

The Army and the Forces are about Respect and Discipline, if you can‘t even type properly...then you don‘t belong with us.

Remember, a first impression is a lasting impression...and you fouled up big time.


----------



## Razic (29 Apr 2004)

Rap music like any other form of music has its goods and bads, I personally, listen to alot of rap music, but youd never see the stuff I like on some teenie boppers locker.  Urban poetry can be more powerful then you think.


----------



## kruger (29 Apr 2004)

Urban poetry..swearing, and patronizing violence, you must be quite ignorant.
This topic is going nowhere, someone should put it out of its misery.


----------



## ludacris (29 Apr 2004)

Oh my god, when have i ever done any trash talking, or acted as a "gangsta home-boy" this is really getting out of hand, I dont think you people even know what your saying anymore. Really now, when have I ever done any trash talking of any kind. I‘ve come on here talking, and because Im not using proper grammar and such, that makes me a "gangsta homeboy." comon now gents, how can you call yourselves Canadian when you can‘t expect a person for such a thing as grammar. Not only that, but in all honesty, I really dont listen to rap, don‘t ask why I used it as a name, I just never thought I‘d be judeged by it.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (29 Apr 2004)

Good Grammar Would lead Us To Believe You are Somewhat Articulated. (Until you Prove Us Otherwise)

Well Articulated / Intelligent People Are Generally Respected

Bad Grammar leads Us to believe you Cannot Cohesively String Thoughts And Meanings together in a Response. Thus You are Lazy And In all Reality Dont really Care Enough About your Question To have the Common Decency To Ask it Correctly. 

And Im Done ..

Tune In next Week And ill Prove That C4 Is Edible And How an Untrained Private Makes a Great Breech For a Wire Obstacle


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (29 Apr 2004)

You always seem to be missing the point.

 Your negative and disrespectful attitude is what is causing so many people to bash you. When looking at your responses it seems that you got all upset on how the moderator, combat_medic, basically asked you to grow up and show some respect and courtesy towards the people you were talking to.

You seem surprised that so many people are responding harshly to you and accuse you of â Å“trash talking,â ? I for one, believe you attitude is crap and that you don't deserve to serve in our military because you all gave us the impression that you don't care about nothing including your self respect since you presented yourself to military personnel in such a sloppy manner, we're looking for professionals and not people like you.

Seriously, all that was asked upon you was to smarten up and act like the university student that you apparently are, iyou couldn't even do that. How in the **** do you believe you can make it in the Army taking orders if you can't even respect a moderator who had to ask you to type properly?  

All you have done is mouth off to everyone on this site in basically every single one of your responses, and apparently, you tell us time and time again that you don't realize it? Come on now, that would be ludicrous! Now wouldn't it?


----------



## ludacris (30 Apr 2004)

hahah alright, you guys are the biggest bunch of ******* morons, you guys keep spouting out the largest amounts of bull **** i have ever heard, there is really no point to what your saying, and i dont really care what you people think, i dont care if you dont think i should be in the army, i dont care what kind of person you think i am. i know how the military works, i was in cadets, i fully understand chain of command, and i respect those who deserve respect, but honestly why should i respect ou people when you get mad over grammar and spelling, this is the most ****tarded thing i have ever heard someone fight about. this has nothing to do with being lazy, is has to do with you guys having nothing better to do, then try to bash me over soemthing as retarded as spelling.


----------



## wongskc (30 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by ludacris:
> [qb]i know how the military works, i was in cadets,[/qb]


   Ouch.  Not the brightest thing to say among trained and experienced soldiers who are actually in the military and are living the life as we speak.  Me thinks they have a slight advantage over us cadets/former cadets when it comes to talking about things military.  Please keep your mouth zipped.  It‘s giving the rest of us kids a bad reputation  :warstory:  .


----------



## meni0n (30 Apr 2004)

Man you‘re going to get smoked in basic with that attitude. Another one of those "I was in cadets i know how this works...."


----------



## DogOfWar (30 Apr 2004)

As far as I can see reading this forum. Combat Medic went on the attack. The kid just asked a question about his friggin back. So what he likes rap. So what types how he talks.(which would drive me nuts)I dont care if he‘s not actually in school. I like how everyone on here acts as though there are no idiots in the military. "Dont join if you like rap". "Doesnt like putting in the effort" or" You‘ll never make it through basic".  HA! Please. You are all ridiculous. I met my fair share of people in the military who dont want to put any. Not "barely enough" effort. Im talking none. And to hold yourselves out as if otherwise is true is lying. He asked a question- not to have his future with the forces decided.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Apr 2004)

....and then the poser said to the troll"........"
Please STAT.


----------



## willy (30 Apr 2004)

Ok gang, I think that this whole thread has become somewhat ridiculous.  

ludacris, I realize that you don‘t think you‘ve done anything wrong, but I promise that you will find that attitudes such as yours don‘t get you very far in the military.

And as for the rest of you, while it peeves me to see poor grammar, poor spelling, and poor attitude on this forum as much as it does you, this whole thing has probably gone a bit too far.  Many of the regular posters on this forum, and ones that seem to be generally well respected by all (including some who have attacked ludacris in this thread) regularly make use of poor grammar, and often misspell words.  This is not spellingbee.ca.  I think it‘s time for all to calm down a tad.


----------



## RCA (30 Apr 2004)

To answer the basic question â â€œ if the sun moon and stars line up right, yes it is possible to make it for summer trg. 38 CBG (Winnipeg) will be running BMQ this summer probably starting in July.

  As to grammar and spelling, we have had this discussion on another thread, and it comes to sound like a moron, treated like a moron... For anyone to say its not important obviously isn't old enough to know the difference and might as well skip university and go right to â Å“ would you like fries with that, sirâ ?. 

  And now to specifically to ludacris: I have vested interest because you are joining my Brigade. You are not smart enough to take advice to those who have been around for a while. You have pissed people off because of your attitude; the grammar thing is just the fuse. Being in the military is about cooperation and teamwork, and you already have proved you can't even spell the words. You will be joy to your instructors, and a credit to your generation. translation - IT'S NOT ABOUT YOU...

  I usually just let these go, but it is getting more and more prevalent.... so now a general rant; 

It irks me no end when young snots seem to think they know more then the old guard and fails to take gratis advice because their heads are stuck to far up their *** to see sunshine. We suddenly didn't get where we are now, we started out the same as you. We got this far by keeping our mouth shut and listening. We give you the value of our experience, take or leave it, don't throw it in our face. 

For the posers...cut the bullshit, you will be found out and suffer worse then if you were honest with yourselves. You are not proving anything and eventually you will end up looking like an *******. So if you can't stop, go back to hole you crawled out from. Don't waste our time with your drivel.  

For the wannabe... You have to start at the bottom, and there is no shame that. You have to learn to walk before you can run/fly/jump/snipe/eat snakes.


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (30 Apr 2004)

What surprises me is that you‘re STILL not blocked from this site.

Christ, you are so full of yourself it's not even funny! â Å“I was in Cadets! I know how the chain of command works!â ? Pardon me, what am I saying? Of course you do! Your 12 year old cadet sergeant explained it to you during a juice and snack break in between poorly executed drill sessions! You sure do know a lot about the Army, using cadets as a piece of your argument sure proves that! 

Instead of shutting up and learning from people who have far more experience then you and listen to good advice, you just ramble on how everything seems "retarded" and how we make no sense? 

Wow! Is this the extent of your vocabulary? Oh, silly me, you apparently have your own language and spelling! Forgive us from misunderstanding! 

You're a university student? Then act like one if you have any self respect. My God, standards must be pretty low there or you really are some 16 year old punk Cadet who's trying to think that you can make it in a man's Army. 

Shut up, change your attitude and seriously question if the Army is for you, because I believe you won‘t last a week and you will be a waste of tax payer‘s dollars. I've seen many of your type join up and get spat out within the first 3 days of a course. You're pathetic.

If you do even get in, which we all doubt you will, you can expect to have a great time by being chewed up by your instructors, and being â Å“judgedâ ? by the rest of the people on your course. Hopefully, you'll still be able to limp home back to your mom and your little boy Scout cadet corps when they've had enough of you and you garbage.


----------



## dano (30 Apr 2004)

Okay! I‘ve had enough of this ‘Cadet‘ image I keep reading over and over and over again. I‘m getting inpatient for people who must under-judge people because they we‘re a Cadet and people who must talk this crap about Cadets in general. I never thought I could be so under-impressed.
It ends now.


----------



## kbowes (30 Apr 2004)

It‘s becoming more and more apparent that this thread has no end. Please do keep it up though; as all these rants have made an otherwise boring day an amusing one.


----------



## ludacris (30 Apr 2004)

alright, I never said I know how tough it will be to make it in the army, I understnad it is not an easy feat at all. And I never thought i‘d just walk through basic, I understand it will be hard, and I undertand it is very different from cadets, all i was saying, is that I have a basic understanding of ranks and respect.  I know how to take orders. Now as this whole thing of an "attitude," comon now, what self respecting person wouldnt defend themselves, when a bunch of people he has never met before, and never will, tell him that he wont make it in the armed forces all because of bad grammar and spelling. Its the most ludicrous idea you can ever conceive. Sure i respect those who are in our armed forces, and sure I understand that I have a long way to go before Iam in. But the fact that the moderator has threatened to ban me becuase of poor grammar and spelling is ridiculous. 


  I have no "attitude", I‘m not trying to start fights with people, you guys just keep laying on these insults for no apparent reason other than you all think your right and im wrong, and that i‘ll never make it in the army cause i dont spell correctly. Now really just stop, I‘ll attempt to spell better and use proper grammar. This got old about 40 posts ago.


----------



## Meridian (30 Apr 2004)

Hmmm. Ill take a stab into the foray   

Ludacris:  You will most probably make it through basic, SQ, BIQ and perhaps even up to MCpl..  but if  you continue with that attitude, once you reach MCpl, you may learn that the people below you dont want to listen to you, because they know better, and the officers above you could care less because you know "better".

If you don‘t like the advice you are getting, or the reaction you are receiving, make a stand, fine. State your displeasure. But state it coherently. And then go away. You don‘t have to fix it if you don‘t want to, you don‘t have to take my or anyone else‘s advice. You can go right on running your mouth.. but to what end?  Will it really make you feel better?

We could all really care less. This is an anonymous (for the most part) webboard.  Yes, RCA is a little annoyed, because he may have to yell at you one day for running over his foot because you knew better when you were being trained.. or worse.

Take our advice, leave it. entirely up to you.. just remember you came here asking the question.

RE: Cadets:

Ahh what can I say about Cadets.  An excellent organization for giving and building military foundation and fostering a sense of interest in the forces and dedication to country, queen and fellow citizen. 

It can also be a wonderful place for disillusioned children to run around powertripping and pretending their training was of professional military calibre all the time.

Unless you have a course that earns you accreditation in the forces, shut the **** up. If you have the experience, one of the hallmarks of someone who deserves respect is one that never asks for it. By that I mean, DEMONSTRATE that you demand respect, do not DEMAND IT.

If you practised your little heart out on the rifle range, or on the parade square. AWESOME... take that experience, and use it when you become a professional soldier. Use it to offer advice to those who have never learned any of it.. I know I learned a lot from fellow OCdts who had been cadets...   but Cadets is not the professional military. stop pretending it is.


To everyone else re grammar:

I am positive I‘ve made several mistakes so far. That said, I agree that ****** throughout a post is a rediculous thing to see, and if someone can not speak clearly, people just refuse to listen to them. If you intend on getting your point across, speak as clearly as possible, or in this case write.


----------

